# nên lựa chọn dòng máy lạnh daikin bao nhiêu hp cho văn phòng lớn, hội trường



## MAIHLV (25/4/22)

*Yếu tố quan trọng giúp tạo nên thương hiệu máy lạnh âm trần Daikin 5.0hp chính hãng.*​Việc chọn và tìm kiếm sẽ trở nên khó khăn hơn khi bạn rơi vào tình trạng hỗn độn với nhiều hãng máy lạnh quá mới mẻ, tuy nhiên chúng tôi tin chắc tin chắc một điều rằng *máy lạnh âm trần Daikin 5.0hp* luôn là sản phẩm được bạn ưa chuộng nhất, tin tưởng sử dụng nhất. Do đó hãy cùng *Hải Long Vân* tham khảo ngay chi tiết thông tin về sản phẩm máy lạnh âm trần Daikin 5.0hp này nhé. Chúng tôi tin rằng bạn sẽ thích thú với sản phẩm hoàn hảo này.
Đầu tiên là chúng ta hãy cùng tham khảo ngay thông tin chi tiết và đầy đủ nhất về sản phẩm *máy lạnh âm trần Daikin 5.0hp*.
Giá tham khảo: 38.550.000 VNĐ
Công nghệ: Nhật Bản
Sản xuất: Thái Lan
Bảo hành: 1 năm cho dàn lạnh, 4 năm cho máy nén
Công suất: 5.0 HP
Loại máy: máy lạnh không inverter – 1 chiều lạnh, phù hợp với không gian quán café rộng, không kín, đi lại nhiều.
Mối chất lạnh: Gas R410A
Link tham khảo: ĐẠI LÝ MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN DAIKIN CHÍNH HÃNG GIÁ SỈ
Đặc điểm, tính năng nổi bật:




_Dễ dàng lắp đặt_: Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin có thể dễ dàng lắp đặt máy ở vị trí nào với độ cao trần lên đến 2.7m-3m, việc lắp đặt này giúp tiết kiệm và tạo thẩm mỹ cho không gian lắp đặt, không ảnh hưởng đến việc trang trí các nội thất khác.
_Vệ sinh máy dễ dàng_: Việc vệ sinh máy dễ dàng và thuận tiện nhờ thiết kế hiện đại và tiện dụng của dòng máy lạnh này. Chúng ta nên vệ sinh máy theo định kì 6 tháng/lần tránh bụi bẩn bám quá lâu để giúp máy tăng cường tuổi thọ.
_Có thể chọn hướng thổi gió khi lắp đặt:_ Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin có thể chọn hướng thổi cho máy sau khi lắp đặt vì hệ thống thổi đa luồng thật tiện lợi.
_Chế độ khử ẩm,khử mùi:_ Làm sạch không khí bằng ion âm, đảm bảo không khí luôn tươi mát và trong lành.
_Vận hành êm ái_ với độ ồn rất thấp phù hợp với những quán cafe cần không gian yên tĩnh.
*Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin 5.0hp* là sản phẩm chính hãng và nổi tiếng từ lâu đời trên thị trường điện lạnh miền Nam. Sản phẩm luôn đạt ấn tượng về khả năng làm mát và cũng như độ bền vốn có của sản phẩm mang lại. Là một trong những sản phẩm có nhiều mẫu mã nhất cho khách hàng lựa chọn.
Tham khảo tin tức: Nơi sự sang trọng lên ngôi - Máy lạnh cho khách sạn nên là sản phẩm nào?
Xem thêm: Máy lạnh âm trần – Hãng nào phù hợp nhất với nhu cầu của bạn?







CÔNG TY TNHH TM-DV KT HẢI LONG VÂN* 
Địa chỉ: 154/23 TCH10, KP9, Phường Tân Chánh Hiệp, Quận 12, TPHCM
Tư Vấn Hỗ trợ khách hàng 
Phòng kinh doanh: 028.6250.4576 & 028.6680.5478
Email: *maylanhchuyennghiep@gmail.com
Do đó nếu bạn đang có nhu cầu về lắp đặt *máy lạnh âm trần Daikin 5.0hp* thì quả thật đó là một quyết định đúng đắn bởi sản phẩm luôn biết làm hài lòng quý khách hàng nhất. Trân trọng cảm ơn.


----------

